# Marauder bodies + Warrior heads = profit?



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

So, I picked up an O&G army but I have a bit of money left over so I'm gonna go back into Chaos. Now as I've said before, I will not field Marauders because they look horrible. That being said, it's mostly the heads I hate. 

Can someone, that actually owns both models, let me know if the Warrior heads would fit properly with the Marauder bodies? What I wanted to do was keep the Marauder bodies but use Warrior heads and shields (if I were to give them shields).

Thanks


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

From memory they will, but probably not that well.

I remember when I put mine together the ball and socket head joints being different sizes, the Chaos warrior one being noticeably larger than the marauders, so the actual ball joint would be very obvious and in the way. 

If you hate marauder models that much why not consider getting some Empire state troops and giving them a few chaos bits(spares from a warriors box, etc.) and 25mm bases and using them as marauders (claim they're traitors who've thrown their lot in with the Dark Gods). If you decide to do this and give them flails I have marauder flails by the thousand I'll never be able to use that you can have if you want.


----------



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not a fan of spandex.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What about the Marauder Cavalry Boxed Set's? They come with a large number of variants and doubles for heads.


----------



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's the thing, I don't want to see their faces at all. They're bad. I used to play the Warhammer Online MMO and I love how they portrayed Marauders so I was going to recreate those. Full plate helm with some sort of mutation for one of their arms.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Its do able if you file the socket on the warrior helm, it won't be a straight swap but its easily achievable.

The mutations will be abit harder to find and then rank up. The old warrior mutations are way too big for marauders


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Empire flaggellants make for good marauders, and everyone has said the warrior heads will fit but it takes some work.


----------



## chrisb3 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had the exact same problem, I hated how maruaders looked. Chaos parts in general are not interchangable, but with a little cutting and filing it is possible. So I did this exact conversaion.

I put Warrior Heads and Shields onto my Khorne Marauders and they look great.
I have a unit of twenty changed this way and it's easy with a little effort, a penknife and a file.

For the heads in paticular, you need to file or cut away sections of the necks to fit them on. 
I also cut into the horns in varied ways to make the helmets look less impressive than the Warrior ones, like they had been damaged & looted off a dead Warrior or not grown yet. 
You get enough spare heads from 20 Warriors to convert 20 Marauders.

Flaggellants make great Chaos Wizards (I hated those models too). I suggest Marauder Bodies for Maruaders as they are great imo excluding the heads. You get the weapons you need too, and some nice spare shields.


----------



## Khorne Aggression (Jul 24, 2010)

Can you please take a pic of your Marauders w/ Warrior stuff chris?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

plenty of the chaos maurader horsemen have helmets 
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/advanc...eyword=chaos+horsemen&search_in_description=1


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

My marauders are cultists in my army so I sculpt hoods onto empire flagellants and give them flails. Look pretty marauderish however its a bit more expensive than marauders.


----------

